# Oh Man, you guys are killing me....



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Well thanks to all of those that gave congratualtions on the last of my posts. Thanks for keeping the guys in line Dblkluk. I just finished up my response when you locked it. No big deal.

Ok, Here is a pic of my son and my double banded bird.








And here is one up close.








Here is a pic of my son having a deep conversation to figure out whose the man. I should have had the goose on the left weighed. Man was he a hog. Me and the dog had to do alot of walking after I shot these.









Here is a pic of a few greenies I shot on Thanksgiving.









Hope you guys like and Leo you da man..... oke:

Thanks, Sean


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Very Cool, and congrats!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Atta boy!!! Those bands sure look old! (not trying to say that double bands are rare). Great pics man! Nice looking pond too!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sweet!! Great job on getting the kid out there! :beer:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Great pics


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Absolutely awesome. Congrats x 1,000.

I'm sure this post will stay on track much better than the last one.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

That's awsome man!!! Congrats! :beer:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

thats sweet :beer:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Pretty cool!

I'd be interested to know just how old the bird is.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

very cool pics. Your little guy looks like he was having alot of fun. congrats Sean.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Cool pics Sean, thanks for sharing!

:beer:


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I can't get out of the house without my son at my feet. It's nice to know that your wanted for something.

I called in the bands last night and forgot to ask where it was banded but should know in 3-4 weeks.

That pond has been pretty good to me. Not a reall hot spot but always good for a few good memories. Over the weekend I was taking other pictures out side of my blind of my son when we heard what sounded like a 747 coming in. I turned to see 4 trumpeter swans skipping across the water. Man are those things huge. We had never seen any up close. My son was as excited about them as I was. I wish I would have been paying attention and took a picture but I stood their with my head in my ***. 
I will be posting pics as the season goes on.

Thanks, Sean


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Great memories. The band on the right looks a little thinner than the one on the left. Were they worn or looking fairly new?


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Acutally both bands looked pretty new. Not worn like the other bands I have gotten. Could have been banded this year. :huh:

Sean


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Great pics! :thumb:


----------



## Kucker (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Sean, good to see you're still out there smacking 'em. Double band...all this time and I never new you were Irish. It's great to get the youg ones out isn't it? I had to buy another blind this year for my youngest son. He kept complaining about being cramped in the blind with me. Man it's worth it to see their faces during the hunt. The closer the bird work, the better. Get that waterfowl hook set deep in em. Mom doesn't stand a chance. Take care.


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Great Pics


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Good to here from you Kucker. I haven't gotten junior a blind yet so I just set beside him out side the blind. It has worked pretty good so far. With the colder weather he won't be going out, but one of these days I will have to get him a new one. I love to let the birds come in and land. This really gets him going especially when its a big flock. Plus I'm not that good of a shot. :wink:

Sean


----------



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm glad you get to share those times with your son. I will always remember my dad takin me duck and goose hunting when I was little. those are the memories that last.
And nice job on the bands! Congrats and safe hunting!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

GREAT Pic's!!!!
Congrats on the band!! Better yet is the look on your son's face! He's hooked! :beer:


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I am sure I have created a hunting monster. Over the weekend I went out and only took one dog. I called home to see how everyone was and he got on the phone and got on me about not taking both dogs. Thought I was talking to my wife. Very funny though. Can't wait till he's older.

Sean


----------

